# Where to get these stirrups?



## Harriett (4 August 2012)

Does anyone know where you can get the coloured stirrups that one is the Dutch riders had on, some other riders had them as well but different colours?  Many thanks


----------



## lula (4 August 2012)

eep!

i wonder how many new fashion trends for horses tack we'll get out of these Olympics?

will definitely be seeing ear muffs in all colours flying off saddlery shelves by the ton after the next few weeks that's for sure


----------



## amage (4 August 2012)

They are the Jin stirrups....super lightweight! you can get them from Horse Health. I adore mine....pricey though.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (4 August 2012)

Ah yes, ear muffs again! And do you remember flappy overreach boots?​


----------



## lula (4 August 2012)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Ah yes, ear muffs again! And do you remember flappy overreach boots?​

Click to expand...

petal ones all the rage in the late 90's you mean?

which came in lots of different colours and ponies up and down the land out did each other to get the most clashing combinations of petals or their x-country colours picked out in them..oh yes!


----------



## tasel (4 August 2012)

Those Jin stirrups look rather nice!


----------



## amage (4 August 2012)

tasel said:



			Those Jin stirrups look rather nice!
		
Click to expand...

I love mine....have only had them a few weeks and find them so comfy to ride with


----------



## tasel (4 August 2012)

amage said:



			I love mine....have only had them a few weeks and find them so comfy to ride with
		
Click to expand...

Which color do you have? And did you pay as much as it states on their website?


----------

